# Opening the "SLANT"



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I made a video of the opening of the "SLANT" The special attention to every detail made me do it  It is like Christmas in February. I talk enough in the video so here it is 






Also if you want to see her in action here is a can cutting video


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

THAT was exactly my feeling. It must be like Christmas in February*!**!*

Beautiful job unboxing and sharing the moment of excitement, Can-Opener. Loved it*!*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations Randy !


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

You are right "a work of art!!"

The box is amazing!

Thanks Randy to share with us.

Volp


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Enjoyed the video Randy. WTG

My wife came in while I was watching it and I had to stop it. If she was to see how clean your shop is, she'd want to know why mine doesn't look like that. lol


----------

